# Reset problems



## GeorgeNeil (Dec 8, 2010)

I am on my third K3. I have just been told the latest version of software- 3.0.4 is defective. Yesterday I was told it would correct the reset problems I have had on all three Kindles. It did not. The customer service people I have talked to have yet to acknowledge a hardware issue. They expect me to believe I have received 3 Kindles all with the same problem and this is not a widespread problem. I was just wondering if anyone else has experienced this reset problem, details upon request, so we could work together to resolve it.
Thanks,
George


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Are you using an Amazon cover with hinges? If so, remove the Kindle and see if the reset problems continue.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

GeorgeNeil said:


> I am on my third K3. I have just been told the latest version of software- 3.0.4 is defective. Yesterday I was told it would correct the reset problems I have had on all three Kindles. It did not.


You have 3.0.4 software update? Today Miriam KCS checked with the technical guys and told me that 3.0.3 was the most recent update and there was NOTHING beyond that. I'm having restart problems...only when K3 is in it's hinged Amazon cover. Basically, KCS told me today (after 5 calls about this issue in the last 3 days)..."Oh, I'm sorry." They said there was nothing they could do to correct the problem, don't know why it's happening and 3.0.3 is latest update and if that didn't fix it..."Oh, sorry."

My red, hinged, non-lighted Amazon cover is worthless now, I won't use it as K3 restarts spontaneously, re-orders/deletes collections, locks up and won't wake up unless out of the cover. I'm waiting for an Oberon cover for Christmas.


----------



## Eugene (Dec 11, 2010)

It seems Amazon brand covers w/o light cause Kindles to malfunction
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,33977.0.html
http://amzn.to/ggYNNI


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Eugene said:


> It seems Amazon brand covers w/o light cause Kindles to malfunction
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,33977.0.html
> http://amzn.to/ggYNNI


Sometimes. And sometimes not. 

I've used one since end of August -- got both the Kindle and the cover on release day -- and haven't had a problem. But a significant number of folks who have had spontaneous restart issues, have reported that taking the Kindle OUT of the cover has appeared to fix the problem. So there's definitely a strong correlation, but it's not 100%. 

My advice: if you are using that cover, and having that problem. . . . take it out of the cover. If that solves the problem it's a Very Easy fix -- and if you're within 30 days, send the cover back to Amazon for refund (less shipping).

Pure Speculation follows: I believe the upper hinge is the one that, with a lighted cover, is designed to carry current to the light so it works. So that's probably the one that could possibly cause shorts. Now, mine seems to be well coated metal so there's no contact. If the cover started causing problems and it's past the 30 days anyway, I think I'd try some sort of coating on the top hinge, on the theory that the coating has worn off the metal which now sometimes contacts the part inside the Kindle that's supposed to light a light if there is one. No idea what would be best to use -- I'd put the problem in the hands of DH.  It might work -- making the cover useful again, or it might not -- but I'm no worse off than I was before.


----------



## Eugene (Dec 11, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Sometimes. And sometimes not.


Mea culpa 
It seems _some_ Amazon covers w/o light cause _some_ Kindles to malfunction


----------



## leegordon (Dec 17, 2010)

I've had my Kindle 3 for less than a month.  Mine not only freezes, it will not save automatically to the last page I've read, so I'm constantly having to slip through pages to find my place.  Two days ago, it rebooted WHILE I was reading.

I've uploaded the 3.0.3 version software, and it did not help.

When I asked for a replacement, the person at CS said she could not guarantee that I wouldn't have the same problem with a new instrument, which is a tacit admission that the instrument and/or the software is flawed.

After sending a rocket e-mail to CS, I got a call last night with an offer to send me a new, lighted cover, in exchange for the non-lighted cover I have.  I pressed the person at CS to explain why the cover was the problem but he could not.

Amazon has refused all requests for a refund, but I am asking my credit card company to get involved through its purchase protection program.

This was my seventh call to CS in less than a month.  I am tired of having them tell me how sorry they are, and how they understand my frustration.  

I finally said to the guy last night, I'm not interested in a group hug.  I'm interested in a resolution.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Lee, is your Kindle in a cover with hinges? If so, remove it from the cover and see if the problem persists.


----------

